# Hvac txv



## omark9343 (Nov 15, 2019)

So i changed the txv because the sucktion was somewhere around 300 and low liquid so I thought something was wrong with the txv I changed it but turns out its not ????

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------

